# How old to teach typing/keyboarding?



## DownHome (Jan 20, 2006)

I visited the local public school here a while back. They told me they have their kids writing reports and papers using the computer and different computer software when they are in the 3rd grade.

I though wow I didn't even learn how to type until I was a freshman in highschool. How young do they teach it now? and what kind of progams do they use to teach it? Do they have good keyboarding stuff for kids?

thank, downhome


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

My three year old is learning the most rudimentary keyboard use right now. This year I'm going to start my eight year old (3rd grade) on some real keyboard training so she can become more typing proficient. 

.....Alan.


----------



## RockyGlen (Jan 19, 2007)

We homeschool, so I don't know what the public schools do, but we let them do one subject on the computer in first grade and second grade, and start them on Mavis Beacon in 3rd grade. Once they start learning to type, they are still only allowed to do one subject on the computer per day, of their choice. I worry about repetitive motion injuries when children type everything, plus I think penmanship is important and I can not get an accurate measure of their writing abilities if the computer is checking spelling and grammar for them.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

Just being on the computer so much has taught both my boys the basics. I did "guide" them on finger placement early on, but really, for this generation, keyboarding skills are really coming naturally. I type 120wpm, and my 14yo isn't that far behind me, although I've never tested him. His accuracy is better than mine was until I was about twenty and using my typing skills almost full time.

A lot of things that we had to "learn" when it came to computers and keyboards, our kids are going to come by naturally -- just because computers are so prevalent in our lives. 

For using a formal typing program to teach them "properly", I wouldn't start until they were eight or nine, depending on the kid. I don't think that they have the hand-eye thing going on for formally teaching them until then. But I do think that, if they're on the computer at all prior to that, they start ahead of someone who hasn't been exposed to a keyboard before. Like I said, they pick up a lot of it just by their exposure to it.


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

I think you can start the basics as early as there is interest. My 3 yo son can type his name on the computer! ... can't write it with a crayon, but can find the keys. Isn't this beginning typing?! 

But generally, I think the rudiments of keyboarding start as early as Kindergarten in the public schools...


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

I have chosen to wait a little later with mine. This was (believe it or not) at the request of my dh, who is a computer programmer! Mine started doing a typing program called "typing tutor" this year. They are in 5th, 6th, and 7th grades. 

Cindyc.


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

Two of mine started keyboarding by about age 3, could type words they needed by age 4 and 5. They did NOT learn to read or write, as we know it, until later but they sure could type what they wanted to for games! Tracy above is right, it comes natural to kids these days.


----------



## Lilandra (Oct 21, 2004)

try typer shark 
http://www.popcap.com/games/free/typershark

my daughter played this game in her language arts class when she'd finish early
she can out type most folks I know

its a fun game for us big people too


----------

